# Real or Fake must de Cartier tank?



## Tony Le (Jan 24, 2021)

I just got this vintage must de Cartier tank. 
After awhile, I notice the must de Cartier logo font is a little diferent than the pictures I could find on the internet. So is this watch legit?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Where did you buy it?

Was the seller a reputable source?

Did you pay Cartier money for it?


----------



## Tony Le (Jan 24, 2021)

For reference, those are the pictures of white dial must de Cartier tank that I could find on the internet:


----------



## Tony Le (Jan 24, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> Where did you buy it?
> 
> Was the seller a reputable source?
> 
> Did you pay Cartier money for it?


The seller is a specialize vintage watch seller that I found on Facebook, he seems reputable and a known seller in my area.
I paid about 600$ for this watch.


----------



## benbenny (Jan 24, 2016)

I dont like the way how the back case is pitted. Points out to corrosion. This seems to happen on some vintage watches with bass metal like nickel, brass and such. This is caused because of the salt in your skin which comes in contact with the back plate of a watch and its starts to corrode trough the metal.

But these Must watches were sterling silver cases with layers of gold coating. 

Gold an silver doe snot corrode.


----------



## MoreWatches (Jan 28, 2018)

Do you live near watchmaker who could open the back and take a look at the movement inside?


----------



## Tony Le (Jan 24, 2021)

MoreWatches said:


> Do you live near watchmaker who could open the back and take a look at the movement inside?


Yes. Actually, I brought it to a reputable watchmaker in my area, and the staff took a look at it with magnifier, tested it with some machine, and said that this watch is genuine. But he didn't open the back of the watch.

Maybe I should took it a different watchmaker and ask him to open the back to check.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks like a fake to me. The must de Cartier line tank watches had sterling silver cases plated with 20 microns of gold, so pitting corrosion like in the pictures should not be present.


----------



## nursemanit (Dec 27, 2020)

lehippi said:


> Looks like a fake to me. The must de Cartier line tank watches had sterling silver cases plated with 20 microns of gold, so pitting corrosion like in the pictures should not be present.


Sterling silver gets pitted very easily - where are people getting that it does not?

It still looks like a potential redial the font is very poor


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tony Le said:


> The seller is a specialize vintage watch seller that I found on Facebook, he seems reputable and a known seller in my area.
> I paid about 600$ for this watch.


I would be happy buying from a specialist seller like you did, and if you already have had a thumbs up from a professional then wear and enjoy.


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

It looks like a bad redial


----------



## Flawedtommy (Dec 23, 2020)

I’d say thats fake as hell. The dial and hands certainly are and the stamping on the back is incredibly crude. The Swiss canard hallmark given to Sterling silver sits in very clear and deep stamped octagon not a circle with very crude bird with zero definition, on the other side the stamp which is the cartier stamp is not even central to its oval or even correct.

Wear would not cause what we are seeing on this watch

I’ve handled many of these over the years and I’ve not seen one like this.


----------



## Tony Le (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks everyone,
I took the watch to a better watchmaker, and he confirm that the watch has been redialed, the hands are not correct, the glass also not original. 
I contacted the seller and will return the watch to him.
This is the first time I buy a vintage watch. I will be much more careful the next time. 
Thanks again!


----------

